# Headphone under 1000



## Cerebral Assasin (Sep 22, 2011)

I know there are a lot of threads regarding this. But my questions are different

1) Which one should i buy? I bought Beetel Boom 10000 for 550 Rs sometime back, but they are a bit too heavy and tight. Also they make my ear and the backside of the neck pain.

2) Where can i buy them? I am from Patiala, i have been to various stores here but they only keep iball and intex headphones. Don't want to buy any of those.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 22, 2011)

i suggest u buy the sennheiser hd 202 for  1.3k they are worth the money amd are comfortable too


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Sep 22, 2011)

I am getting hd 180 for 1390 Rs, things are too expensive here because there is no supply


----------



## prabhu.wali (Sep 22, 2011)

try'em online m8

heres hd 201 Theitdepot - Sennheiser HD201 Headphones


----------



## baccilus (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes you can buy online. And if you don't want to buy online you can visit Lynx and buy one from there. I guess you are must be about an hour and a half from  Chandigarh. Don't come on Sunday, they are closed.


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Sep 23, 2011)

I am planning to visit Lynx store in Sec 10. What about the in ear options? I heard soundmagic pl21 is good


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Sep 30, 2011)

I have finalized the list to the following after reading a lot of reviews, Which of these should i buy?

philips shp2700
Sennheiser HD 201
Sony MDR-XD200


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Oct 2, 2011)

I will place an order for one these from flipkart tommorrow, Cash on Delivery

- Sennheiser HD 201
- Sony MDR-ZX100
- Sony MDR-XD100
- Sony MDR-ZX300
- JBL AKG K402

I wanted to order XD200, but it is out of stock. Please suggest as i am really confused


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 2, 2011)

^Go with the HD201.


----------

